# Vernon deer advice



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife has a vernon any weapon tag. Just wondering if anyone would pony up some good advice.
I will have my 4 year old girl with us so no death hikes on the plate. Just want to have an awesome time and let my kid see mom shoot a cool buck.

I'll be bringing cows home for a couple days. So check back in a few days before I start scouting. Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny how these boards work. A guy asks for an opinion and gets 2. Yet when you dont ask you get plenty of opinions. Just must be more know it all's. Folks sure are funny.

What do I know.

Thanks for the PM's guys.
Back to ridin.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Send coydog a PM.

Hope your wife gets a dandy!


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Well it was 10 degrees the morning we got this buck, I can say not to many a gals would have rode out of camp with me that day. Great job by my wife and what a fun hunt easy to get around that country. Our daughter stayed home for 2nd weekend per the snow and cold weather (good call on that one) but she thought the deer was COOL!!!

I would highly endorse this hunt for any gal or youth hunter!!!

Thanks for the advice and opinions fellas GOD bless!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is one helluva buck! Nice job by the wifey!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

pretty


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great looking buck! She did good. 8)


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Good job


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It's always great to a see when the ladies bag a buck.

Congratulations on a fine specimen!


----------

